# Snow for Christmas??



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Just wondering if any one got any new snow for Christmas? Here in B.C. we did not receive any for over 1 week.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not here in Boston. Sunny and 55 right now. Expected to hit 60 today. Thinking about pulling the cover off the pool....  Haven't really had any significant snowfall more than an inch or two all year.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Nothing here in NY


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Bright and sunny this morning in Colorado but snow is coming tonight - up to a foot!!!!


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Colder than yesterdays 61 but still warm and sunny in Northeastern Ohio


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yesterday...


Today...59°F 15°C at the moment.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

34 degrees out and I can see grass everywhere. My snow blowers haven't touched snow yet


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Last week or so we have been in the mid 30's with RAIN. 

BROWN Christmas this year. 


As I'm typing this, it is lightly snowing, but melting as soon as it hits the ground.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Like I said in a post earlier this month, sorry guys but I bought a new snowblower this year, it's guaranteed not to snow in my area for sure!

I'm dreaming of a brown Christmas, just like the one's I used to get when I bought a new snowblower...(maybe I should sing for a living).

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Justin


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

55F and sunny here in Boston suburbs. The grass is looking particularly lovely for December  Cold(er) weather incoming...

*Merry Xmas to all* *!!!*


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Northern Indiana (Elkhart County). Nothing but a dusting all winter. Upper 30's here. Will see snow next week when Winter Storm Eris passes through.

See they have blizzard warnings in Hawaii. Eight inches of snow with gusts over 80 mph. I almost feel sorry for them.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

In the 50's here. 12.8 in the yard. Thinking maybe a round of golf is in order.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

cloudy and 40f. I guess if I took a trip over to the west coast I might see some snow


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

6c(43f) here,rained all day yesterday and was away all the remaining snow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

can not say I am missing it. after last winter. 37 degrees as I am typing this. I told everybody that this a EL-NINO winter. might even break out the speedo's today.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> Northern Indiana (Elkhart County). Nothing but a dusting all winter. Upper 30's here. Will see snow next week when Winter Storm Eris passes through.
> 
> See they have blizzard warnings in Hawaii. Eight inches of snow with gusts over 80 mph. I almost feel sorry for them.


 and there are hurricane's in Memphis. somewhere down south.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> can not say I am missing it. after last winter. 37 degrees as I am typing this. I told everybody that this a EL-NINO winter. might even break out the speedo's today.


 glad I'm not in Bloomington to see that


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> glad I'm not in Bloomington to see that


 IT is not a pretty sight that's for sure.


----------



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

*snow*



Freezn said:


> Not here in Boston. Sunny and 55 right now. Expected to hit 60 today. Thinking about pulling the cover off the pool....  Haven't really had any significant snowfall more than an inch or two all year.


55 here south of Boston. Zero snow all year. Might break out the fishing gear. Maybe change augers to squeegee's with all the rain here.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> IT is not a pretty sight that's for sure.


Might need Welding goggles for the glare Got save the eyes


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Muddy , brown , green, Christmas here 
Pretty rare 'round here.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Got about an inch of fresh snow started at 8pm tonight. We are only supposed to get a couple inches or so but it looks better than dead grass


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Being it was dirt and mud for the most part, I planned to get the Vette or T-Bird out yesterday. So what happened, rain mix started about a half hour before I planned to pull out so plans were changed.
Now they're talking about a couple of inches of snow later today, so sounds like it's off though I may finally get a chance to fire up the blowers.

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.

Paul


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Hanky said:


> Might need Welding goggles for the glare Got save the eyes


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH that will work.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd take a year/season of NO snow and be happy....especially after last year!


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Had 7" of wet snow right before Thankgiving day. Got to break in my new snow blower. It's been warmish since then. Christmas day was moderate temp wise. But we still have January, February and March to dump huge amounts of snow on us here in NW NJ. 

Whimsey


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Survived Christmas WITHOUT any of the white, fluffy stuff


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Wife knows I am nuts we are getting snow today almost a 1in in the last hr. I am pumped with excitement. Finally a white Christmas.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

3-4" here overnight looks better then the brown grass but would prefer green grass over either.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

MnJim said:


> 3-4" here overnight looks better then the brown grass but would prefer green grass over either.


And it was a joy to blow. Nice and fluffy, really got some good arch elevation this morning.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if all the rain we've had was snow I would still be digging out but I am thankful for the warm temps


----------

